# Help connecting android to WEP secured routers



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I put this on xda too but frequent this site more. Plus the more that see the better the chance of finding an answer.

No one at work with an android phone/tablet can connect to the WiFi. IPhone/pad Windows p8 and laptops. Connect fine. It gets stuck at authentication error or can't authenticate at least on my phones/tablets. I don't know if there is an firewall issue but I find it hard to believe as other devices can. Is it an android issue? We have like 10 or so access points or extenders all under the same name. I don't know if maybe I need to find the main router and try connecting to that... any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

First, I highly suggest you find a way to convince them to use at least WPA2 (both WEP and WPA have been cracked a long time ago, and I'm certain WPA2 has been cracked at some point, or will be, only a matter of time..). If that fails, try looking at this: http://androidforums...on-problem.html

Just appears to be that Android in general has an issue with WEP connections for some reason. I use WPA2 on my router and all my devices are fine with it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Weird. It does seem like an android issue. I was pretty sure Google said 4.1.2 fixed a WEP bug but my nexus 7 nor note 2 with the leaked international 4.1.2 Rom will connect either. I hope it's something they fix soon rather then later

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

